# What are your plans for Valentine's Day?



## Britannia (Feb 7, 2008)

If you have a sweetie, or not =]

I'm going to bake up a storm, make a basket of mocha truffle tartlets, chocolate cake, and chocolate mousse with a honey-raspberry-brandy sauce, along with water and protein (chicken... lol... all that sugar will kill me without some protein). My boy's not a BHM, but he loves chocolate, and I'm going to make sure he gets plenty of it.

We're going to go to a park, either the Garden of Gethsemane or one of his choosing, and have our little picnic, and make out like raging-hormone teenagers (which we still are, actually ).

Then... I dunno. lol. We'll figure it out.

How about you?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm probably going to drink myself into stupor and cut myself.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh man! You totally stole my own damn Valentine plans, M. 

I'm traveling and hanging out with a friend. Acceptable. No one is going to buy me that pony anyway. Although if someone doesn't get me that pony, I'll totally kill myself.


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 7, 2008)

im going to work, pretty sure of it.

then hopefully see my guy that weekend. His place this time.:wubu:

and i want to eat a huge chocolate cake, chocolate cake kisses, large glasses of milk and lots of slow romantic "time".:smitten:

this is my *first* valentines day with someone.:blush:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 7, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh man! You totally stole my own damn Valentine plans, M.
> 
> I'm traveling and hanging out with a friend. Acceptable. No one is going to buy me that pony anyway. Although if someone doesn't get me that pony, I'll totally kill myself.



How about a lamb? My mother's herd has grown by 8 in the past few months, and there's a chance of 4 more. 

As for my plans, they're not on Red Day, but the following weekend... Rascal Flatts concert on the day after, then a double-date with my g/f, her best friend and HER new fling, likely dinner and bowling.


----------



## sobie18 (Feb 7, 2008)

Flying out to Palau for diving until the 19th...I need a break from Guam...


----------



## Shosh (Feb 7, 2008)

I am going to a dinner dance. Should be fun.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got no plans for Valentines Day as of right now, but if any of you ladies are free, I could have an incredible night in store for you.

first I'd take you shopping to stores you wanna shop in, and then we'd do a little lunch, probably at the Cheese Haus, followed by some golfing. And then at night, we'd take in an opera, probably Die Fledermaus, and then I'd follow it up with a drive to a secluded beach where I'd pop on the radio and we could slow-dance till the sun came up.

Oh yeah.


----------



## bexy (Feb 7, 2008)

*gettin the train to portrush even if its raining, hopefully visiting the giants causeway, eating fish and chips, and then home for sweet sweet lurve!

tee hee hee :wubu:*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 7, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> How about a lamb? My mother's herd has grown by 8 in the past few months, and there's a chance of 4 more.
> 
> As for my plans, they're not on Red Day, but the following weekend... Rascal Flatts concert on the day after, then a double-date with my g/f, her best friend and HER new fling, likely dinner and bowling.



Beej has a sexy ladee!?  I'm so excited for you! 

And lambs are highly cute.  Thank you for being the ONLY PERSON WHO CARES IF I DIE ON HERE. That ESPECIALLY goes for TIMH. You've known me ten years and you're unresponsive to my emo temper tantrums? Prick.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I've got no plans for Valentines Day as of right now, but if any of you ladies are free, I could have an incredible night in store for you.
> 
> first I'd take you shopping to stores you wanna shop in, and then we'd do a little lunch, probably at the Cheese Haus, followed by some golfing. And then at night, we'd take in an opera, probably Die Fledermaus, and then I'd follow it up with a drive to a secluded beach where I'd pop on the radio and we could slow-dance till the sun came up.
> 
> Oh yeah.



Any ladies? What's the qualifier for "lady?" Although I still owe you lunch for alleviating a little problem.

That's right, folks. BGB killed someone for me. That's why he's my friend.



bexylicious said:


> *gettin the train to portrush even if its raining, hopefully visiting the giants causeway, eating fish and chips, and then home for sweet sweet lurve!
> 
> tee hee hee :wubu:*



That sounds just lovely, Miss Bexy. My kind of Valentine's. :wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 7, 2008)

Nothing!  Absolutely nothing.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 7, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That ESPECIALLY goes for TIMH. You've known me ten years and you're unresponsive to my emo temper tantrums? Prick.



Exactly.

I wanted this Valentine's thread to die a miserable, lonely death. Call me pragmatic, but unheard cries of suicidal ideation seemed the prescription. Guess I should ask Heath Ledger if . . . :doh: oh wait. Too late for that.

You're all invited to the circle of Hell they opened up just for me. There will be cake and fried ice cream.


----------



## imfree (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll probably spend the day alone. I'd
love to be wrong.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 7, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Beej has a sexy ladee!?  I'm so excited for you!
> 
> And lambs are highly cute.  Thank you for being the ONLY PERSON WHO CARES IF I DIE ON HERE. That ESPECIALLY goes for TIMH. You've known me ten years and you're unresponsive to my emo temper tantrums? Prick.



I've never been called "beej" here, but I'm fairly certain Blackjack has, repeatedly... hmmm... once again considering finding new name for myself. Sorry Blackjack! And yes, lambs are very cute. Almost like dogs, they can be so friendly.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 7, 2008)

I KNOW WHAT I WANT TO DO FOR VDAY! Fried ice cream.


----------



## Danyull (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll sit in my room. Playing the 360. Wondering why I always end up sabotaging my relationships without even realising it. Then after figuring out that. I'll try and find a cure for the common cold. >.>

As you can tell I don't have much luck haha!

lulzipantsmcgee.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2008)

On my own as usual. 
*That's ok, I'm Used to it....*​


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sort of taking my boy up to the snow. He has only touched snow once and we live less than 1/2 hour from the snow. He's off of school next week and so is hubby so i thought we could make an afternoon about it. Real romantic huh?


----------



## Danyull (Feb 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> On my own as usual.
> *That's ok, I'm Used to it....*​



If you didn't live over in america then I think we could solve both our problems. =]


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 7, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I KNOW WHAT I WANT TO DO FOR VDAY! Fried ice cream.



Totally could have it. Blow off your personal obligations, work, and $1,000 in plane tickets to come to K-Vegas, (AKA, the other circle of Hell) and we'll go to some shanty of a Mexican restaurant and eat fried ice cream and shoot tequila. Then we can rent some sleazy motel room and throw witty remarks at each other while probably not having sex.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 7, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Totally could have it. Blow off your personal obligations, work, and $1,000 in plane tickets to come to K-Vegas, (AKA, the other circle of Hell) and we'll go to some shanty of a Mexican restaurant and eat fried ice cream and shoot tequila. Then we can rent some sleazy motel room and throw witty remarks at each other while probably not having sex.



Tempting! You need to come here though. Better Mexican. And not having sex? I can do that all night, baby.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 7, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Tempting! You need to come here though. Better Mexican. And not having sex? I can do that all night, baby.



Better Mexican, certainly. But I don't think the sleazy motel rooms can compare to here. West Coast is more Hollywood sleazy, while we have years of accumulated inbred redneck sleaze plastering the walls. 

I'd love to fly out, but you'll still have to pony up plane tickets. I'm f'n broke. Willing to compensate with massage services and/or several hours of sex. Or several hours of me not pestering you for sex. I'm capable of either 

Hell, I'll _clean your apartment_ on Valentine's day wearing only shocking pink ruffled panties and a baby bonnet on my bald head if it means getting out of this place. . .


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me! I had completely forgotten that Valentine's Day is next week, and I haven't thought of a present for my wife yet. Last year's Thighmaster was not the hit I anticipated, so I need to get her something romantic, yet sophisticated. Maybe an ironing board. She'll like that.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 7, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Better Mexican, certainly. But I don't think the sleazy motel rooms can compare to here. West Coast is more Hollywood sleazy, while we have years of accumulated inbred redneck sleaze plastering the walls.
> 
> I'd love to fly out, but you'll still have to pony up plane tickets. I'm f'n broke. Willing to compensate with massage services and/or several hours of sex. Or several hours of me not pestering you for sex. I'm capable of either
> 
> Hell, I'll _clean your apartment_ on Valentine's day wearing only shocking pink ruffled panties and a baby bonnet on my bald head if it means getting out of this place. . .



There are people on the west coast that might punch you in the balls for attempted sex with me. But, hell, I love a good fight. 

And remember when you were 13 and tried to impress me by NOT emasculating yourself? THAT RULED!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 7, 2008)

Same thing I do everynight. Try to take over the world!!


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't had a good fight in awhile. I can't imagine anybody wanting to punch my nugs, though. That's just not cool. Can't believe anyone would think I take myself that seriously... 

Perhaps you missed the reference in my final remark? We were talking about this last night.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 7, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Same thing I do everynight. Try to take over the world!!



But how will we get those hippos into the tu-tus? :blink:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 7, 2008)

Britannia said:


> If you have a sweetie, or not =]
> 
> I'm going to bake up a storm, make a basket of mocha truffle tartlets, chocolate cake, and chocolate mousse with a honey-raspberry-brandy sauce, along with water and protein (chicken... lol... all that sugar will kill me without some protein). My boy's not a BHM, but he loves chocolate, and I'm going to make sure he gets plenty of it.
> 
> ...



You have a new b/f since Bellyboy? Girl, you move FAST.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 7, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You have a new b/f since Bellyboy? Girl, you move FAST.



lol

I like serious relationships, and a girl like me don't stay single for long...
Cause everytime a boyfriend and I break up, my world is crushed and I'm all alone... 
[and then] the love bug crawls right back up and bites me! And I'm back 

Can't help it.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> On my own as usual.
> *That's ok, I'm Used to it....*​



Hahahaha! Labyrinth! :bow:

Me? Finalizing an important intelligence brief for the next morning with the rest of my classmates. Then we'll all be praying that we don't get raked over the coals by some guy from the European Parliament the next morning. Fun! 

As to what I'd rather be doing? Well that's not up for discussion.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 7, 2008)

Your plans sound good, B. I might steal them!

I think I'll make these for my beau and I. Then....drink.


----------



## Ash (Feb 7, 2008)

It involves heart-shaped pizza. And that is all I am willing to reveal at this time.

actually, that's all there is. heart shaped pizza.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2008)

Plans = chew some gum.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 7, 2008)

Valentine's day has a sad tone for Me, my grandmother passed away on Valentines day,2000  I'll likely bake some cookies for My mother,and wish that I finally meet someone


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 7, 2008)

Spa day! A swedish massage, exfoliating treatment, custom facial, champagne and chocolate covered strawberries. It is going to be a fabulous day!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 8, 2008)

Britannia said:


> lol
> 
> I like serious relationships, and a girl like me don't stay single for long...
> Cause everytime a boyfriend and I break up, my world is crushed and I'm all alone...
> ...



Hah, best post ever! Heh, references.... 

My plans are... eat a big cake until it's no more, wash it down with a 2-liter of ginger ale, and cry myself to sleep... 

Valentine's Day has not been kind to me...


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 8, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Spa day! A swedish massage, exfoliating treatment, custom facial, champagne and chocolate covered strawberries. It is going to be a fabulous day!




and Ash and Babe, what time did you say i should be there??? lol...

sounds awesome...enjoy!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 8, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Thanks for reminding me! I had completely forgotten that Valentine's Day is next week, and I haven't thought of a present for my wife yet. Last year's Thighmaster was not the hit I anticipated, so I need to get her something romantic, yet sophisticated. Maybe an ironing board. She'll like that.



yeah, Dr FeelGood, you do that, then i wanna see pictures of it, while she hits ya in the head with it...lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2008)

Danyull said:


> If you didn't live over in america then I think we could solve both our problems. =]



Thanks for the thought Dan..... LOL


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 8, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> and Ash and Babe, what time did you say i should be there??? lol...
> 
> sounds awesome...enjoy!!



LOL I would love to have a spa day with you! Anytime you are close to chicago, let me know! We could make it happen!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 8, 2008)

I work both my jobs that day.


----------



## Tina (Feb 8, 2008)

Dunno. My sweetie has taken that day and friday off so we can have a long weekend. I might even be getting my car by then (been without it for over a month now), but the thing that sucks is that I'm sick and I hope I'll be feeling better by then. I know for sure there will be lots of skin-on-skin, movie-watching, maybe a trip to Plattsburgh and maybe dinner at this great Vietnamese restaurant in the city that makes fabulous egg rolls and ginger caramel chicken.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 8, 2008)

Halliburton owns a majority share of Hallmark. 

So Dick Cheney says, "Happy Valentine's Day" <in a Halloweeny kind of way>

Live it up. 



I'll be pretending it is Thursday. Oh, yeah, it is.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 8, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> But how will we get those hippos into the tu-tus? :blink:



Are you pondering what I am pondering?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2008)

I would like to be having hot, passionate sexual relations, but alas, it's a Thursday and my "friend" lives too far away for that kind of commute.


Did someone say chocolate? The next best thing to gettin' some.




:kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2008)

Britannia said:


> lol
> 
> I like serious relationships, and a girl like me don't stay single for long...
> Cause everytime a boyfriend and I break up, my world is crushed and I'm all alone...
> ...



Wow. I like to do a couple loads of laundry first.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 8, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Same thing I do everynight. Try to take over the world!!



Oh Jack, I think this time it might be love.:wubu: Not only a "Pinky and the Brain" reference, but those are my actual Valentine's Day plans.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 8, 2008)

Tina said:


> I know for sure there will be lots of skin-on-skin



This quote brings out the wrestling fan in me.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't have a sweetie of my own to spoil (*sigh!*), so this is just going to be a normal day for me.


Dennis


----------



## Neen (Feb 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I've got no plans for Valentines Day as of right now, but if any of you ladies are free, I could have an incredible night in store for you.
> 
> first I'd take you shopping to stores you wanna shop in, and then we'd do a little lunch, probably at the Cheese Haus, followed by some golfing. And then at night, we'd take in an opera, probably Die Fledermaus, and then I'd follow it up with a drive to a secluded beach where I'd pop on the radio and we could slow-dance till the sun came up.
> 
> Oh yeah.



AWW!! You're totally taking me out! :smitten:


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 8, 2008)

No plans since my sweetie is in Iraq right now.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm taking my girlfriend to dinner at a really nice little winery/restaurant that she loves. While there, I will give her the Valentine's Day gift that I bought for her. Then there will be lots of humping (in the bedroom, not at the restaurant).


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 8, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I'm taking my girlfriend to dinner at a really nice little winery/restaurant that she loves. While there, I will give her the Valentine's Day gift that I bought for her. Then there will be lots of humping (in the bedroom, not at the restaurant).



But restaurant humping is the best. All up on the table, givin' her the business. That's the sauce.


----------



## KekeDillard (Feb 9, 2008)

dinner and a movie nothing [email protected] holidays


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

um i might be accompanying my sister to hospital, theyre going to take a skin sample or something so they can prove we have a skin condition thing which is apparently asthma showing in the skin or something?! my sisters well scared hah but it's not like im going to be giving them any skin! 

other then that i will probably buy myself some ben and jerrys and treat myself and love myself for being single and the money it saves haha


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 9, 2008)

Packing my home up to move to the east coast to be with my sweetie......for I am a lucky, lucky bastard.


I got him practical kitchen gadgetry as a present, as he is a brilliant cook. Also got him a very retro soda maker....for our hep cat cocktail lifestyle we only kinda have sometimes cuz we are both exhausted a lot and stuff..


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Halliburton owns a majority share of Hallmark.
> 
> So Dick Cheney says, "Happy Valentine's Day" <in a Halloweeny kind of way>
> 
> ...





THEY DO?

Wow..handmade cards from now on.....bastards.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2008)

I will be flying from Wisconsin to CT to visit miss Summer G (Until tuesday)...and then I'm sure that we'll spend the rest of the day bitching about...stuff.

Well, Im sure that I'll be bitching...as I'm 1 hour and 19 minutes from being STOOD UP BY THE SAME GUY. AGAIN!!!

Twice. In 2 flipping weeks. The first time was on my BIRTHDAY for f's sake.

Gaaaah. 

I need Vodka, stat.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going to eat some Ben & Jerry's ice cream and feel sorry for myself. Maybe I'll use a red plasic spoon for the Ben & Jerry's...You know, just to make things festive.


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> This quote brings out the wrestling fan in me.



Me, too. Only wrestling of a different sort, Lester...


----------



## Blondzilla (Feb 9, 2008)

Britannia said:


> If you have a sweetie, or not =]
> 
> I'm going to bake up a storm, make a basket of mocha truffle tartlets, chocolate cake, and chocolate mousse with a honey-raspberry-brandy sauce, along with water and protein (chicken... lol... all that sugar will kill me without some protein). My boy's not a BHM, but he loves chocolate, and I'm going to make sure he gets plenty of it.
> 
> ...



Awe, your plans are so sweet and an awesome.. I hope the weather works with you on that day! 

I myself am going to work most of that day and go shopping with my son and my parents and probabley do out for a nice dinner...nothing as exciting as you, but I am interviewing possibilities! lol


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 9, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> I'm probably going to drink myself into stupor and cut myself.




Ditto...But I thought of it first


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> as I'm 1 hour and 19 minutes from being STOOD UP BY THE SAME GUY. AGAIN!!!
> 
> Twice. In 2 flipping weeks. The first time was on my BIRTHDAY for f's sake.
> 
> ...



uuuuuuuugh. yeah, please kick that tool to the curb if he has the nerve to call again, will you? thanks. do it for me. perhaps in the balls, because that's what i would prefer anyway.

valentine's day for me will be spent with the best dude friend adam. we'll be going to dinner and cracking jokes, probably reverting to beer and bowling later on. we both have made fun of each other relentlessly and _mercilessly_ for a royal carousel of guys/girls the past year and decided that we should be each other's valentines to avoid any further embarrassment/bad stories. preventative measures are such great ideas. should be a fun one.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> uuuuuuuugh. yeah, please kick that tool to the curb if he has the nerve to call again, will you? thanks. do it for me. perhaps in the balls, because that's what i would prefer anyway.



lol... so...you're saying...that the third time won't be the charm?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol... so...you're saying...that the third time won't be the charm?



Girl, if he stood you up twice, he ain't worth your time! *snaps fingers*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

valentines day is sooo depressing..it may have to be a day where i stay in my room and hideee, if i see romantic couples, i may have to kill them in jealousy


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm totally going to watch Love Actually. That will make me feel better about myself, no doubt. :bow:


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 10, 2008)

nothing special for me, which isn't anything new, the last couple of v days have been fairly shitty. hopefully there is a hockey game on so i have something to do.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Feb 10, 2008)

After writing two positively _grueling_ midterms, I will be spending my Valentine's day with a very large bottle of expensive red wine. 

_With_ or _without_ company does not matter because I won't even care!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm totally going to watch Love Actually. That will make me feel better about myself, no doubt. :bow:



i cant even watch that film cause it makes me go all 'meh' inside haha pffT! i think im going to stay away from romantic films, stick to violence


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Feb 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> uuuuuuuugh. yeah, please kick that tool to the curb if he has the nerve to call again, will you? thanks. do it for me. perhaps in the balls, because that's what i would prefer anyway.



Do I sense a jaded heart miss comfort?


----------



## Neen (Feb 10, 2008)

Valentines day is just the *worst* holiday of the year! (can you tell i'm single?) Ugh, i hate it! I'm going to have to work, and then probably go home, take a bubble bath and eat a box of chocolates, go to bed early. Or maybe get drunk!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2008)

I am going to try my hand at stealing someones boyfriend...


...and if I am feeling especially muscled up...someones husband...




what?!?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> But restaurant humping is the best. All up on the table, givin' her the business. That's the sauce.



I've only lived here for a week. I'd like to be here for at least a couple of months before getting tossed in jail.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 10, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am going to try my hand at stealing someones boyfriend...
> 
> 
> ...and if I am feeling especially muscled up...someones husband...
> ...




Going to hell anyway, right?....see you there!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Going to hell anyway, right?....see you there!





yup..and I'ma gonna have a purdy lil thing on each arm...Satan is gonna have to give me a good talkin to..:batting:


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 10, 2008)

mossystate said:


> yup..and I'ma gonna have a purdy lil thing on each arm...Satan is gonna have to give me a good talkin to..:batting:




I'm stalking you this evening. Its the mallard green glossy hair. I'm hoping some of your cool will rub off on my prickly self.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Feb 10, 2008)

I bought my honey a professional 90 minute massage


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Feb 10, 2008)

I was actually hoping to have to work that night... but alas, I will be home. Perhaps I will go to the local candy store and buy all their Pez and have myself a fiesta.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I'm stalking you this evening. Its the mallard green glossy hair. I'm hoping some of your cool will rub off on my prickly self.




I know you can do it..pfffft...just thiiiiiiiiiiink about ........it....ha...funny..yes?..yes.........I never had real life wacky colored hair...I am looking at my cat..he has no idea that he is my Valentine...he looks...not so impressed, or excited..teehee


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 12, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Ditto...But I thought of it first



Maybe, but I was being half-serious. Although I might change cutting myself to skiing down a mountain... Should be about the same result by the end of the day. 

Either that, or my cousin and I will be seeing Rambo at the dollar theatre, eating overpriced candy and black-market buttered popcorn. I might have a cherry slushie and mix in smuggled vodka. MMMmmm. Tastes better smuggled.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Feb 12, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Mchange cutting myself to skiing down a mountain... Should be about the same result by the end of the day.aybe, but I was being half-serious. Although I might
> 
> Either that, or my cousin and I will be seeing Rambo at the dollar theatre, eating overpriced candy and black-market buttered popcorn. I might have a cherry slushie and mix in smuggled vodka. MMMmmm. Tastes better smuggled.




I'm totally stealing the cinema idea. After all, cutting oneself is so blasé.

Usually I hang out with a friend of mine who moved to London on V.Day a couple of years ago, so we drink to his ever growing time in our fine capital! However, he's gone and got himself a girlfriend this year so I'm going back to my orginal plan of getting horrifically squiffy and trying to spot as many lovers tiffs as possible. 

I swear there's more on that V.Day than any other day of the year!


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 12, 2008)

Neen said:


> Valentines day is just the *worst* holiday of the year! (can you tell i'm single?) Ugh, i hate it! I'm going to have to work, and then probably go home, take a bubble bath and eat a box of chocolates, go to bed early. Or maybe get drunk!



I'm not single and I still think it's the worst holiday of the year. I always have. Every year I would watch my friends and myself get all bummed because we had no one to spend Valentine's Day with. I hate Hallmark holidays. Way too much pressure. I'm not doing anything to celebrate it....


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 13, 2008)

woo i dont have to be sad and lonely this valentines..because i got a job interview! sorta..haha  WAW!! *happy bunny girl*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 13, 2008)

I plan on working, drinking and most probably reading, I went off the whole idea since I got a joke valentine at school which pretty much crushed my self image till I found this community, I'm ok now but valentines has never been a good day for me


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 13, 2008)

You mean "Singleness Awareness Day"??? Thank goodness I won't be at the office watching delivery guys walking past me to deliver flowers and candy to all my coworkers. I've got a gig that day so I have it off. I'm going to finish up the gig. Then I'm going to treat myself to a huge late lunch of fried cheese drenched artery clogging food with dessert and then I have a class in the evening.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am going to try my hand at stealing someones boyfriend...
> 
> 
> ...and if I am feeling especially muscled up...someones husband...
> ...



Gawd Mossy, that's so romantic :wubu:


----------



## vermillion (Feb 14, 2008)

i'll probably stuff myself with massive amounts of Wendys and masturbate.


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 14, 2008)

fcuk you valentines day fcukfcukfcuk you


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am going to try my hand at stealing someones boyfriend...
> 
> 
> ...and if I am feeling especially muscled up...someones husband...
> ...


*
^5 .i love this.....actually my problem is I got my dream cum true and he is a power lifter at my gym that got married 6 months ago...so I am not gonna be texting him tomorrow..i will start my day at spin class then I am getting a brazillian then nails, sushi for lunch with my little bro, and coffee at 8 with my best gf, not such a bad day after all*


----------



## pudgy (Feb 14, 2008)

We're both getting dressed up and heading a half north to some really nice and expensive steakhouse famous for both it's cooking and atmosphere. After that we'll head to a coffee house to exchange gifts and chat. After that either go ice skating or see a movie. And at some point, making out will be had.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 14, 2008)

My choices are an early evening dinner with a life insurance agent for John Hancock or eating alone at the Olive Garden. Discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 14, 2008)

While I agree it's a manufactured day, I've always been a sucker for the sentiment behind it. I'm a sucker for romance. 

This is only the second Valentine's Day in my life with a boyfriend. The last was close to 10 years ago. 

But, no plans. Still nice to know he's there, even if we can't be together today. 

:wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm having a foursome! 

But none of the people will have or want to have sex with me. 

Well, any port in a storm, kids. I get to hang out with BBM, Yankee, and Say_Hello_to_the_Angels. Thus far it's been an awesome Valentine's.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 14, 2008)

I think I'll go buy myself something nice, and maybe some candy.


----------



## Mini (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm going to be drunk-dialing some Dimmers. I can think of nothing wrong with this plan.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm about to have a Rum and Diet Coke and in a couple hours...off to Karaoke! At least i get flirted with there on occasion, even if im not into the guys!


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 14, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I'm about to have a Rum and Diet Coke and in a couple hours...off to Karaoke! At least i get flirted with there on occasion, even if im not into the guys!



can i get a witness?
this lady got the thickness
can i get a hellll yeaaaah. :wubu:

i'm a major fan of the karaoke. drunk, drunk, druuunk karaoke - even better (at least here in ohio). best of luck with that.

... and i sincerely hope your user title is referring to the insanely awesome puscifer tune that i just started singing for ya up there...


----------



## Tina (Feb 14, 2008)

We have spent most of the day in bed, which seems appropriate given it's our first V Day together in over 3 years as a couple. He's out right now, getting food. :eat2: Then we'll probably watch movies in front of the fire. This not being separated by 3,100+ miles thing is nice. :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 14, 2008)

Ummmmm...I was kidding.....:huh:



eta...teehee...I feel like a peeping Thomasina, after reading Tina's post...


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> can i get a witness?
> this lady got the thickness
> can i get a hellll yeaaaah. :wubu:
> 
> ...



That it is  I heard them on the radio here once and immediately went and downloaded the video and the song. It's very addictive in the beat


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2008)

Tina said:


> We have spent most of the day in bed, which seems appropriate given it's our first V Day together in over 3 years as a couple. He's out right now, getting food. :eat2: Then we'll probably watch movies in front of the fire. This not being separated by 3,100+ miles thing is nice. :wubu:



Aw man...i cant even find a guy in my own state let alone someone from 3,100 miles to come to me..how the heck do you ladies do it??

*envious* 

Glad you're having a great V day


----------



## Tina (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you, Rowan. I knew of 2, maybe 3, FAs in my area, before I moved here to Quebec. At least, if there were more they were hiding.

I met my hubby here, at Dimensions, on the boards about 9 years ago. We didn't start emailing in earnest and talking on the phone until about 4 1/2 years ago or so, but we noticed each other and wrote each other off and on. You just never know where, or when, you'll meet someone.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 14, 2008)

Puscifer is great


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 14, 2008)

We just got back from our trip to the snow. Thought i'd post pics  My son _is_ wearing a purple jacket. He picked it out himself at the store. (just thought I'd clarify that) We had fun but boy was it cold! We left shorts weather down in the valley and 40 minutes later we were in snow land! 

View attachment maxsnow.jpg


View attachment megsnow.jpg


----------



## JustPlainJim (Feb 14, 2008)

So far I've cursed the name of everyone in love, swore that if I saw another heart I was going to start stabbing people... then realized I've become one of those horrible bitter people that I hate so much. Now...

So, it's just another Thursday night.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 14, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We just got back from our trip to the snow. Thought i'd post pics  My son _is_ wearing a purple jacket. He picked it out himself at the store. (just thought I'd clarify that) We had fun but boy was it cold! We left shorts weather down in the valley and 40 minutes later we were in snow land!



I have to admit, Megan, I wondered about that jacket immediately... it's pretty clearly a girl's coat - but hey, glad he likes it! And good for you for letting him choose... people get WAY too wrapped up in that type of junk. 

Happy kids, sign of a great mom!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 14, 2008)

I am going to get something delish with hubby from Panera bread and watch this video. Until of course, Lost comes on.

Check it out -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsIkKnl_Ai8


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 14, 2008)

Tina said:


> We have spent most of the day in bed, which seems appropriate given it's our first V Day together in over 3 years as a couple. He's out right now, getting food. :eat2: Then we'll probably watch movies in front of the fire. This not being separated by 3,100+ miles thing is nice. :wubu:



That sounds like the best possible way to spend the day. We've put off our celebration until tomorrow - at which time my abscessed tooth infected face may look less like pumpkinhead.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 14, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I have to admit, Megan, I wondered about that jacket immediately... it's pretty clearly a girl's coat - but hey, glad he likes it! And good for you for letting him choose... people get WAY too wrapped up in that type of junk.
> 
> Happy kids, sign of a great mom!



lol we have always let him march to his own beat. He insisted on getting a purple coat.. apparently his father had to have purple pants for the first day of kindergarten so it's genetic  My son even carries a purse since mommy does  I'm glad that i married a man who's cool with letting him be his own person.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2008)

That is soooo sweet


----------



## mossystate (Feb 14, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> lol we have always let him march to his own beat. He insisted on getting a purple coat.. apparently his father had to have purple pants for the first day of kindergarten so it's genetic  My son even carries a purse since mommy does  I'm glad that i married a man who's cool with letting him be his own person.



That choked me up a bit. This little monkey of yours is far ahead, at a tender age, of many an adult...just too wonderful. Talk about a real Valentine story to get behind.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 14, 2008)

Valentine's Day from hell? You betcha. Ready for a ripping long rant? You better be...
I'm extending this back to Tuesday by the way. Why? because I've had AT MOST 7 hours of sleep in the last 72. The only reason I even know it's valentine's day is because of everyone's boo-hoo away messages on AIM. Sheesh people. Look if you hate valentine's day so damn much, contrived holiday that it is, why don't ya try to do something about it? (Hey, I'm not gonna lie, this applies to me also) Sure finding people is hard, but maybe you're not totally blameless either? Maybe you won't get out there? Maybe you're just too fickle (not to be confused with standards, for the record)? And just maybe you don't know what the hell you want, but when you find it, you're just too damned scared to realize or act on it and you end up missing an opportunity that most likely won't come around again.
And if you're still boo-hooing yourself, well fuck, you're still alive.

Wow, ok, so now for the REAL rant:

So in addition to pulling an all-nighter on Tuesday putting together an intelligence report for our final briefing on Friday, my Valentine's Day got off to a roaring start when, again picking up the slack for a few idiotic classmates intent on NOT doing anything remotely resembling work or helping put together our final report, all of a sudden the shit hits the fan. Suddenly we find out that one of our number is guilty of committing plagiarism! What's that mean for us? Well, if we don't say anything we get kicked out of school! Also, it means that if we leave that stuff in our report, the guy coming in from the EU is going to hate us! Fucking great! Wonderful news at 1am. So of course, we have to spend the next three hours debating what to do, bringing the person in, waking up our prof. at 3:45, and generally hoping we all don't get royally fucked. 

Well by 4 am, just in time for bed, we find out that half of the reports (by said half-assing-waste-of-space classmates), are garbage. So of course the next 4 hours are spent editing what is arguably the worst writing ever put to page. Read like a fucking mad-lib. Now it's 9am, still no sleep, product's not done, due in by the afternoon, we're fucked. I get ONE hour of sleep, and of course I oversleep by 45 minutes. I still don't know what day it is. Oh yeah, did I mention my car battery died too? Ah, and I had to drop $50 on extra projection equipment that we suddenly find the school can't provide to us. Yeah, good stuff. Since then, been running around, fiiinaly getting the report done and bound, prepping the brief. All that stuff. Still on no sleep, haven't had a chance to even shower since Tuesday morning, no idea what time or day it is. For all I know it's 10:30 on Friday, not Thursday, who knows. I don't. Still haven't had time to review the info I need to know for this limey-bastard flying in to see us tomorrow morning either, great. It would have been a shitty time any other day, the fact it's today just makes it that much more annoyingly ridiculous. Fuck.

Ooohhh...yeah and insult to injury (besides the dead car battery, heh)? How about the only person I've met recently that I would even entertain valentine's plans with, well we're not really even talking. So, how's that for some extra spice? 

Hey hey, happy Valentine's Day!

I'm sure I'll regret most of this rant at some point, when I catch up on my sleep-debt/revive from this weekend's coming alcohol-induced coma, but god damn if I haven't been in a mood this foul in years. Frankly, I'm not even sure if I'm in control of my own typing at this point. And I would not be surprised if I get flamed profusely. But I've got bigger things to worry about for the moment. Back to work. (Back to sleep? Probably not)


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 15, 2008)

Not to discount the previous rant, but it didn't seem to fit the "Valentine's" theme wholly. That does suck, Mad. I can sympathize having to pull the whole weight on a group based project and make do with what school doesn't (but should) provide. Try getting into broadcast. It's a load of fun.

Anyways, onto my Valentine's rant. So, the day started pretty much as planned. Wake up, start drinking and feeling miserable in the city I grew up in but no longer feel at home in, much to my chagrin. I realize I've changed fundamentally, and no longer can relate to East Tennesseans. Digression aside, after starting the day, I made plans with my cousin to hang out and celebrate "Singles Awareness Day." She came over after school, and we decided to go get food. This being the day everyone takes their significant other to a restaurant that serves both food and alcoholic beverage, there was no good dining to be had, so we drove around fruitlessly for an hour before deciding to pick up some KFC.

During this car trip, her boyfriend calls. Her boyfriend recently joined the Navy, and is stationed in the states doing training. Almost the entire car ride, she isolated me and talked exclusively to him. Rude in the first place, and totally inconsiderate of the fact that us hanging out was not about talking to him, but about having a good time and taking the edge off this Hallmark Holiday. Then, she has the audacity both before and after said phone call to tell me how miserable she is because he's not with her today. Thanks, I feel really good knowing that we attempted to commiserate with each other today only to wind up with me listening to you complain about not being near your sweetie when I'm terribly single and feeling hopeless, not being able to get a word in for myself because she's nearly in tears. I'm not saying that I find it offensive that she expects me to bring her comfort over the situation, but we made plans to have a good time today, and I'm not having a good time, and clearly she was not interested in having fun either. 

Does this make me a bad person? I just kind of feel that I was cheated a wee bit. So I guess in summation, I got ignored and used in a familial relationship, which is pretty much how most of my relationships seem to go. Can you tell I'm a bit jaded? This seems to be a trend. At least my cats sense that I'm troubled, and have offered what solace they can. So in the end, Valentine's Day turned into a drunken stupor with me being covered in pussy. Cats.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 15, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Not to discount the previous rant, but it didn't seem to fit the "Valentine's" theme wholly. That does suck, Mad. I can sympathize having to pull the whole weight on a group based project and make do with what school doesn't (but should) provide. Try getting into broadcast. It's a load of fun.
> 
> Anyways, onto my Valentine's rant. So, the day started pretty much as planned. Wake up, start drinking and feeling miserable in the city I grew up in but no longer feel at home in, much to my chagrin. I realize I've changed fundamentally, and no longer can relate to East Tennesseans. Digression aside, after starting the day, I made plans with my cousin to hang out and celebrate "Singles Awareness Day." She came over after school, and we decided to go get food. This being the day everyone takes their significant other to a restaurant that serves both food and alcoholic beverage, there was no good dining to be had, so we drove around fruitlessly for an hour before deciding to pick up some KFC.
> 
> ...



I'll send you a nice pair of tongs as a sympathy gift.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 15, 2008)

Rowan said:


> That is soooo sweet



We're one of those kid of barfy cute families. My son is always hugging and kissing me and telling me that he loves me


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 15, 2008)

mossystate said:


> That choked me up a bit. This little monkey of yours is far ahead, at a tender age, of many an adult...just too wonderful. Talk about a real Valentine story to get behind.



Thank you  I always wanted him to think for himself and be his own guy. I could gush for days at what a cool person he is


----------



## Rowan (Feb 15, 2008)

Mad...Teddy...both of you shut the hell up and go have a drink 

LOL


----------



## Rowan (Feb 15, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We're one of those kid of barfy cute families. My son is always hugging and kissing me and telling me that he loves me



I think that is so great! It shows that y'all are raising him well  Almost makes me want to have one...almost...but not quite lol


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 15, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Mad...Teddy...both of you shut the hell up and go have a drink
> 
> LOL



Suggestion noted. Drinking is going to be very much a large part of this weekend.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 15, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Suggestion noted. Drinking is going to be very much a large part of this weekend.



Lol... Since your V-day was less than stellar... I hope you weekend is at least acceptable


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 15, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Mad...Teddy...both of you shut the hell up and go have a drink
> 
> LOL



Oh I'm several steps ahead of ya.  Gotta sober up a little before making the drive to pick up more alcohol.


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 15, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  I always wanted him to think for himself and be his own guy. I could gush for days at what a cool person he is



Love this! That is my goal for my son as well - be your own person, think for yourself.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 15, 2008)

One night of drinking down....NEXT lol


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 15, 2008)

Just thought I would report that I had the best valentines day ever... My babes and I went to Fernandina Beach and ate at a great place at the marina. Thanks Cupid!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 15, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Just thought I would report that I had the best valentines day ever... My babes and I went to Fernandina Beach and ate at a great place at the marina. Thanks Cupid!!!



Totally jealous...


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 16, 2008)

We also had a wonderful, though a day-late, Valentine's. Went down to the beach to watch the sunset with my son and my guy on a truly beautiful evening. Came home and shared a lovely dinner. It was perfect.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 16, 2008)

I ate a whole bag of caramel Hershey's kisses for breakfast. I finished up my gig and then went to hide out at my mother's house with a sensible lunch. After the day's chores I went home and had grilled cheese sandwhiches before going to bed. Bliss!


----------

